
The unknown man who (may have) invented optogenetics - dharma1
https://www.statnews.com/2016/09/01/optogenetics/
======
dharma1
Sorry about the clickbaity title, but that was as close to the original as I
could fit in 80 characters.

Also, looks like the company licensing his patent just got bought by Allergan
for $60m. Hope he at least sees some of that, even if he doesn't receive
credit for inventing optogenetics as a general technique.

[https://www.statnews.com/2016/09/06/allergan-retrosense-
opto...](https://www.statnews.com/2016/09/06/allergan-retrosense-
optogenetics/)

